# Cassell Resigns



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Cassell Agrees*

Sorry for new thread but:



> Throughout the day, Cassell was weighing three options: a two-year, $13-million offer from Atlanta, a two-year, $11-million offer from the Clippers and a three-year, $12-million offer from Denver. After learning Atlanta was the highest bidder, Clippers Coach Mike Dunleavy told Cassell to give him a number to get the deal done, sources said.





> Dunleavy received approval from Clippers owner Donald T. Sterling to increase the offer, and Cassell agreed to remain with the team he helped lead to new heights last season.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakeclip2jul02,1,3188262.story?coll=la-headlines-sports

On the bottom


----------



## Ronmexico (Jun 30, 2006)

*Omg Cassell is BACK..*

This is sweet...From La times...


In a day filled with innumerable twists, the local basketball landscape shifted, sighed and eventually settled as Vladimir Radmanovic left the Clippers for the Lakers, Tim Thomas left Phoenix for the Clippers, and Sam Cassell stayed where he was last season — as a Clipper.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Cassell Agrees*

Christ, it went from him agreeing, not agreeing in one article. Then not agreeing again from ESPN, to agreeing now ...Talk about playing with Clips fans emotions. Damn.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Cassell Agrees*



Dissonance19 said:


> Christ, it went from him agreeing, not agreeing in one article. Then not agreeing again from ESPN, to agreeing now ...Talk about playing with Clips fans emotions. Damn.


I think me and most Clipper fans had mood swings today following this news haha


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Cassell Agrees*

i feel complete now....i still want to see trade with mobley


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Cassell Agrees*

Well, the official signing date is a long week+ away. So as not to injure ourselves, we'd better accept each piece of "news" as uncertain until the player signs.

Remember Carlos Boozer?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

That is what I heard.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

well, what an emotional roller coaster. Sterling really has come through on his promises. 

I just hope this DOESNT mean were NOT going to extend kaman next year. Dang, when i first heard cassell might not sign, i was suddenly having fantasies of an iverson trade since he would have cleared up 9 million of space on our cap. Oh well. We have to hope that livingston or kaman or someone else becomes our "2nd superstar" now.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

did you guys read the rest of the article? who our backup plan was if cassell didnt sign with us? Bobby Jackson. YIKES!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> did you guys read the rest of the article? who our backup plan was if cassell didnt sign with us? *Bobby Jackson.* YIKES!


Thank you for re-signing Sam


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

Damn, I would have liked to see Cassell as a Laker! Oh well, he's a valuable player so good job on keeping him.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> did you guys read the rest of the article? who our backup plan was if cassell didnt sign with us? Bobby Jackson. YIKES!


I just can never understand your basketball logic. Bobby Jackson would have been a great pickup had Cassell not agreed. What would make you say yikes?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> I just can never understand your basketball logic. Bobby Jackson would have been a great pickup had Cassell not agreed. What would make you say yikes?


i dont understnd ur logic
bobby jackson = injured


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Cant the same arguement be made against guys like Cassell and Speedy? I mean you've got take a chance if your doctors clear a player that they'll remain healthy.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sam Cassell used the Hawks to get the Clippers to offer more....

Seriously who would want to go to the Hawks, especially a veteran that cares about winning like Cassell


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

All I have to say is thank god Cassell is going to sign. It was a smart move on his part, but in all reality we had to beat Denver not Atlanta's offer.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Anything below 2 years at $16 million is a great deal for the Clippers, i can't imagine going any higher than that. I'm actually glad Sam got a decent salary for his farewell years, he's been underpaid most of his career considering how many franchises he's turned around.

And best of all, if he becomes coach, Dunleavy (and his retarded rotations!) will probably move over officially to GM. Baylor will probably retire finally too after his 25th year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4817877,00.html

Rocky mountain news said cassell's agent denies that cassell has signed with the clippers, only that he has the same offers from atlanta and the clippers. I hope theyre wrong, i was hoping this thing is all but done.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

That article said Evans is considering the Clippers as an option....he wants more from Kaman i guess


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell Agrees*



Dissonance19 said:


> Christ, it went from him agreeing, not agreeing in one article. Then not agreeing again from ESPN, to agreeing now ...Talk about playing with Clips fans emotions. Damn.



Preach it.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Great, 6.5 million a year for the 65-year-old point guard who will probably be hurt for the most of the season, and it won't be his contract year........this is not good guys, not good......


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Cassell Agrees*



universal! said:


> Well, the official signing date is a long week+ away. So as not to injure ourselves, we'd better accept each piece of "news" as uncertain until the player signs.
> 
> Remember Carlos Boozer?


right quoting myself. I remain skeptical of the Cassell news because it's changing so quickly and I think different reports are going out. I mean it's only been a day! Cassell is probably still considering at this point, but it seems like the common thread is that the Clips raised their offer and Cassell seems to like it. I don't think he's yet to promise that he'll sign, at least not as surely as Carmelo with the Nuggets or Peja with the Hornets.


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

The Lake Show said:


> Damn, I would have liked to see Cassell as a Laker! Oh well, he's a valuable player so good job on keeping him.


a valuable player?
he takes bad shots
and expects to make him
and argues with the ref for nearly every call


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

jaaj like he said "i dont want 20 million ,but i want some millions" jajajja
he got them and !!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
although i wanted Vlade to stay, i understand him leaving cuz he would probably have ot play
behind Corey, and well he left, but what better than to the Lakers  wow this "inner city rivalry"
is gonna get good!!!! maaaaaaaaaan
i cant wait for the season !!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

08bryant24 said:


> a valuable player?
> he takes bad shots
> and expects to make him
> and argues with the ref for nearly every call


well if your a Clippers fan, A SAM CASSELL BAD SHOT, is better than Clippers turnover ...

so eh he can take as many "bad shots" as he wants


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Great, now oc register is saying the same thing too:

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_1200509.php



> Despite some media reports that Cassell already has an agreement with the Clippers, his agent, Charles Tucker, said late Saturday that is not true.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Great, now oc register is saying the same thing too:
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_1200509.php


goddamn it, now this is just pissing me off. why is cassell being such a douchbag or his agent saying how they dont have an agreement? is he really going to consider atlanta? hey sam, get it through your thick skull: you're 37 years old, you wont play 80 games next season, few teams actually want you, and you're too washed up to carry an atlanta team without a superstar like elton brand. just shut the **** up and sign the damn deal already. jesus ****ing christ


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> As for the Nuggets, Tucker said does not believe they can land Cassell unless it's in a sign-and-trade.


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41245/20060702/nuggets_cassell_quest_may_come_up_short/ 

Damn, I hope he isn't really considering Atlanta.


But if Sam is to go to Atl, why not S&T him and dump Mobley while were at it?

Hawks Deal: Joe Johnson, 2007 2nd Rounder, Rights to Cenk Akyol
Hawks Recieve: Al Jefferson, Louis Williams, Sam Cassell, Rights to Paul Davis

76ers Deal: Allen Iverson, Louis Williams
76ers Recieve: Wally Szczerbiak, Cuttino Mobley, Delonte West, 2007 2nd Rounders via Boston and Atlanta

Celtics Deal: Al Jefferson, Delonte West, 2007 2nd Rounder, Rights to Leon Powe
Celtics Recieve: Allen Iverson, 2007 and 2008 2nd Rounders via Los Angeles

Clippers Deal: Cuttino Mobley, Sam Cassell, Rights to Paul Davis, 2007 and 2008 2nd Rounders
Clippers Recieve: Joe Johnson, Rights to Leon Powe, Rights to Cenk Akyol


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Great, now oc register is saying the same thing too:
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_1200509.php


Isn't Tucker his old agent? He isn't even in the negotiating talks, he has been the conflicting report while possible not even being involved. Anyway, ESPN seems to believe an agreement has been made already with Cassell and the Clippers.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

08bryant24 said:


> a valuable player?
> he takes bad shots
> and expects to make him
> and argues with the ref for nearly every call


If Sam is so bad then why was Kobe begging for Sam to join the Lakers. Come on now. Sam is a proven winner. Give him credit where credit is due. Look what happened when he left Minny that team felt apart. Sam is a born leader and Im damn glad he is staying.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

something that worries me as too is well...alot of people dont like Cuttino...and have said to trade
him....but wasnt he a major reason Sam came here? and well...what happens if he leaves...Sam might want to leave as well  so..hmm


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> something that worries me as too is well...alot of people dont like Cuttino...and have said to trade
> him....but wasnt he a major reason Sam came here? and well...what happens if he leaves...Sam might want to leave as well  so..hmm


I wouldnt worry about that. Cat will be back next year. The guy hurt his wrist and battled thru the injury. He showed major heart and he will back to his old self next year bombing 3s.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/clippers/article_1200565.php



> “I gave it a lot of thought and there were times during (Saturday) night when it went back and forth,’’ said Cassell, who spoke with Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy that night. “I decided to sleep on it and come up with a decision (this) morning.’’
> 
> After a soul-searching process, the veteran point guard chose to remain the Clippers’ floor leader, agreeing to sign a two-year, $13 million contract on July 12, the day the NBA’s moratorium on free-agency signings ends. In agreeing to sign a new contract with the Clippers, Cassell, 36, turned down a firm two-year, $15 million offer from the Atlanta Hawks.





> “I had some deals on the table that were more financially beneficial to me,’’ Cassell said. “I got a nice offer from the Hawks, nicer than the one from the Clippers. If it were all about the money, I would have run to Atlanta. But I knew that I couldn’t turn my back on the dedicated Clipper fans like that. I like L.A. and I believe the fans like me. I couldn’t let the team go back to a rebuilding phase. We were a game away from reaching the conference finals. Going into last year, who would have thought that was possible from the Clippers?’’





> Cassell said one of the first calls he made this morning was to teammate Cuttino Mobley, to tell Mobley that he had decided to return. Last summer, Mobley became the Clippers’ most lucrative free-agent acquisition in franchise history, when he signed a five-year, $41.8 million contract. Mobley and Cassell formed the Clippers’ starting backcourt that helped guide the team to a 47-35 regular-season record, the best in the team’s 22 years in Los Angeles.
> 
> “He said, ‘Thank God, you’re coming back,’.’’ Cassell said.


:banana:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

2 year 15 million, thats a tough deal to turn down. 2 million doller difference is like 20 big houses in texas. 

I doubt he could have turned atlanta around though. Thats wishful thinking, they dont have near the components we had this year. 

im wondering how the minutes are going to turn out. This past year, when sam and livvy were on the court at the same time, it didnt turn out well. But to give each guy 30 minutes, they do have to spend time together out there. Lets see if dunleavvy can figure out a good forumla after a year....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Weasel said:


> “He said, ‘Thank God, you’re coming back,’.’’ Cassell said.
> 
> :banana:


ya mobley better be thankful he's coming back cuz sam's the only one who could make that piece of crap look good.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Cassell would like to cut back his minutes. I'd say him and Livingston will switch next year so that Cassell will be playing like 20-25mins a game, while Livingston will get 35mpg.

As for Mobley, yes I do believe the Clips overpaid for him, but he is a winner. A big part of the Clipper's ressurgence is alos due to him.


----------



## ClipperFan1026 (Nov 8, 2004)

whats with the harshness to cuttino? It's really not necessary, when called upon he did what the team needed from him, and thats all I care about. Thank god sam signed, but I swear sunday morning ESPN said he had decided not to return, I was upset about it all day, well I hope that last stories right cause finally our teams on the right track and I dont see any reason to mess with the things too much, cept maybe pick up a new shooter with Vlad gone, we'll need one.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

ClipperFan1026 said:


> whats with the harshness to cuttino? It's really not necessary, when called upon he did what the team needed from him, and thats all I care about. Thank god sam signed, but I swear sunday morning ESPN said he had decided not to return, I was upset about it all day, well I hope that last stories right cause finally our teams on the right track and I dont see any reason to mess with the things too much, cept maybe pick up a new shooter with Vlad gone, we'll need one.



Suns replaced Tim Thomas with Pike. I say we sign Rasual Butler.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

matador1238 said:


> Suns replaced Tim Thomas with Pike. I say we sign Rasual Butler.



I wouldn't say replaced as Pike probably will barely see any time with the Suns.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

matador1238 said:


> Suns replaced Tim Thomas with Pike. I say we sign Rasual Butler.


What need do we have for Butler? We need a solid backup post player, sure T-Squared has the height to play PF and C, but we still need another backup big man unless Zeljko will be healthy, which is very doubtful. IF Zeljko will return healthy, then I'd like to sign Butler, if he isn't out of our price range which he most likely is so I doubt we get him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Unless someone plays himself off the team, or doesnt make the team (davis/diaz) our roster is 15. So dont look for any big moves unless its a trade. I think the clippers will wait to see how ewing/diaz/davis does in the summer league before making any other moves.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Rebraca should retired. I mean he cant really play with his heart condition. 

There is still a possibility that Maggette will be traded, for another star, hopefully. We should trade Singleton too. Mike Dun wont play him anyways. :nonono:


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

universal! said:


> Cassell would like to cut back his minutes. I'd say him and Livingston will switch next year so that Cassell will be playing like 20-25mins a game, while Livingston will get 35mpg.
> 
> As for Mobley, yes I do believe the Clips overpaid for him, but he is a winner. A big part of the Clipper's ressurgence is alos due to him.


Sam Cassell said that he wants at least 30mpg and implied that he wants to start by saying Dunleavy will find out a way to get Livingston some minutes.....


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> I just can never understand your basketball logic. Bobby Jackson would have been a great pickup had Cassell not agreed. What would make you say yikes?


Bobby Jackson is frequently injured. Bobby Jackson looks to run and run (where he is most effective), but if it's the halfcourt set, he struggles a lot to create plays or he's chucking 3s. Cassell is one of the best pick and roll point guard who knows how to find teammates and score in the clutch. Bobby Jackson is far more a 2 guard and does not set up teammates well.



> Sam Cassell used the Hawks to get the Clippers to offer more....
> 
> Seriously who would want to go to the Hawks, especially a veteran that cares about winning like Cassell


Well I agree that he used the Hawks as a bargaining chip, but why wouldn't he go onto the Hawks? Don't take this the wrong way, but the Clippers were perennial basement dwellers before last year. Sam Cassell helped turn that around (and most players would want to stay). But if Atlanta gave him considerably more money, he could go to Atlanta to try to turn that young, talented, but very inexperienced franchise around, similar to how he played a pivotal role in the Clipper's first playoff game in a long time.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Bobby Jackson is frequently injured. Bobby Jackson looks to run and run (where he is most effective), but if it's the halfcourt set, he struggles a lot to create plays or he's chucking 3s. Cassell is one of the best pick and roll point guard who knows how to find teammates and score in the clutch. Bobby Jackson is far more a 2 guard and does not set up teammates well.
> 
> 
> Well I agree that he used the Hawks as a bargaining chip, but why wouldn't he go onto the Hawks? Don't take this the wrong way, but the Clippers were perennial basement dwellers before last year. Sam Cassell helped turn that around (and most players would want to stay). But if Atlanta gave him considerably more money, he could go to Atlanta to try to turn that young, talented, but very inexperienced franchise around, similar to how he played a pivotal role in the Clipper's first playoff game in a long time.


the clippers were good the year before last, you just didn't know it...vada


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Bobby Jackson is frequently injured. Bobby Jackson looks to run and run (where he is most effective), but if it's the halfcourt set, he struggles a lot to create plays or he's chucking 3s. Cassell is one of the best pick and roll point guard who knows how to find teammates and score in the clutch. Bobby Jackson is far more a 2 guard and does not set up teammates well.
> 
> 
> Well I agree that he used the Hawks as a bargaining chip, but why wouldn't he go onto the Hawks? Don't take this the wrong way, but the Clippers were perennial basement dwellers before last year. Sam Cassell helped turn that around (and most players would want to stay). But if Atlanta gave him considerably more money, he could go to Atlanta to try to turn that young, talented, but very inexperienced franchise around, similar to how he played a pivotal role in the Clipper's first playoff game in a long time.


hawks dont have an elton brand.


----------

